# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  Redgum stumps

## neddy

Hi - I had my house restumped with redgum 10 years ago and already there are signs of sinking. I was told that the stumps and sole plates are probably rotting because the redgum they used was from young redgum trees where years ago it came from 150year old trees and wouldn't rot for 50 years once in the ground.  Can anyone shed some light on this?

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

MMMM .... I see the problem .... the best answer would be to restump with concrete and turn many pens, pepper grinders and bowls to pay for the change over. 
Oh sorry just saw that you were a first poster ...... please wait for a sensible answer ... most likely from journeyman Mick  :Biggrin:

----------


## Christopha

Neddy, our odiferous friend may have thought he was being funny but he is dead right, your stumps will rot. How fast depends on many things, the timber used, your soil type, the moisture available, the ventilation or lack of...... etc. etc. if possible restump with concrete.

----------


## journeyman Mick

Personally I prefer steel stumps set in concrete. Lighter, easier, faster and more termite resistant. Termites hate building galleries on steel but will build them on concrete, or possibly in the concrete if it is not placed properly and has voids in it. Can't help you with how long stumps are meant to last, I've only ever pulled timber stumps out and replaced them with steel or concrete. Ten years sounds too short though, do you have good drainage away from the house? Water ponding under or around the house or downpipes discharging on the ground around the house will cause stumps to sink very quickly. 
Mick

----------


## neddy

Thanks fella's............... :Smilie:

----------


## IanA

Neddy, 10 years is pretty soon to be seeing the effects of rot for redgum stumps. 
You didn't mention when you first noticed the sinking. 
If this has just become obvious in the last couple of years it could actually be long term shrinkage of the clay foundation  because of the low rainfall. 
I notice you live in Footscray. The clay soils in your area are notoriously very highly reactive to moisture change. 
100mm to 150mm heave at surface level is not unusual. 
Before you condemn the stumps it may be worth digging down beside one to assess whether it really is rotting. Also check out the sole plate.

----------


## outback

Everybody charge yer flame throwers, You'll probably need them to shoot me down in flames, but, 
Were they red gum? 
and, 
What sort of red gum?

----------


## stumped

I've registered just to get a couple of answers concerning stumping.
 Firstly, what are those jacks called used to prop up your house when re-stumping and secondly, can you buy or hire them?
 Thanks

----------


## seriph1

Hi all 
Living in Footscray may be the problem as its notorious for movement, being clay. It may not be the stumps' problem is what I am saying. Go to council and ask one of the engineers if they have a soil report for the area, explaining what your issue is - they may give it to you.

----------


## nt900

If you re-stump with concrete, and the stumps are not rotted (I doubt they would be after 10 years), and no insects have had a go at them (which I also doubt); you will have lots of redgum to work into something else. If you are going to burn it, please email me, I will take it off your hands! 
I'm in Newport, not far down the road, and in a house with 15 year old redgum stumps. They were not rotting and doing just fine, but it was a shame the last stumper dug them down 400mm into 2000mm of uncontrolled fill. So guess what, the stumps are just fine, but the house dropped 150mm or more. Whilst excavating out the 2000mm to 4000mm of fill (soil, plaster, asbestos, dead chickens, bluestone, bed frame, pushbike) from under the house, I found the original, possibly 100 year old) redgum sole plates about 3000mm down. Not the best condition, but still intact.

----------


## Bear

Hi Mick
Where do you buy your steel stumps from. I had a look at the uni-pier but they want $70 a stump. Hoping you know of a cheaper alternative as I like the idea of using steel not at that price though 
Regards 
Bear

----------


## journeyman Mick

Bear,
I usually make them myself. Depending on the application I'll either make them in black steel and have them hot dipped or make them in supa-gal or duragal. I shoot some levels first and work out the required lengths. I usually make them in increments of 100mm. A piece of  75 x 6mm flat bar or 100 x 75 x 6 angle on top and one or two pieces of Y12 (reo rod) on the bottom.  
Mick

----------

